# Best NYC Skyscraper Voting Results



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

* 1. Chrylser Building - 62
2. Empire State Building - 42
3. Woolworth Building - 17
4. 40 Wall Street - 10
5. Citigroup Building - 8*
Time Warner Center - 8
Rockefeller Center - 7
Trump World Tower - 6
17 State Street - 4
MetLife Building - 4
Seagram Building - 4
Westin NYC - 4
World Financial Center - 4
20 Exchange Place - 3
Cityspire - 3
Conde Nast Building - 3
Flatiron Building - 3
Millenium Hilton - 3
Municipal Building - 3
Reuters Building - 3
Lever House - 2
Louis Vuitton-Moët Hennessy Tower - 2
United Nations Secretariat Building - 2
Waldorf-Astoria - 2
1 Times Square - 1
60 Wall Street - 1
100 UN Plaza - 1
570 Lexington Avenue - 1
American International - 1
American Radiator - 1
AXA Center - 1
Bloomberg Tower - 1
Bush Tower - 1
New Yorker Hotel - 1
One Liberty Place - 1
One World Wide Plaza - 1
Park Avenue Plaza - 1
Singer Building - 1
Sony Plaza - 1

Citigroup is taller than TWC, so it is the winner.


----------

